# 30 gallon stocking ?



## mustardlips (May 9, 2012)

Hi, I am new to all this, I tried to read up and make educated choices, but I want to run past my proposed stocking of a 30 gallon, 6 zebra danios, 6-8 neon tetras, 2-3 platys, 1 swordtail, 1 redtail shark,1 pleco. does this sound reasonable, overstocked, or incompatable? any suggestions or comments will be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I would make sure you have 2 to 1 ratio of female to male with the platys and swordtails. I would tend towards at least 8 neons. I always have more luck with larger schools of the neons. Have fun with the setup, it's as much fun as having the tank complete and running.


----------

